# Ted Nugent wants to know...



## ArtDecade (Apr 9, 2021)

... where were the lock downs for COVID-1 through COVID-18? I really hope he is just playing to his audience and is not really that daft. 

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/ted-nugent-wants-know-where-204056985.html


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2021)

He's an ardent racist, homophobe, and misogynist. Full stop. 

Wouldn't surprise me if he was that ignorant. 



Too bad, because he's got great taste in guitars.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh no, not the writer of Wang Dang Sweet Poontang.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 9, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He's an ardent racist, homophobe, and misogynist. Full stop.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if he was that ignorant.
> 
> ...


He’s also a pedophile.


----------



## Drew (Apr 9, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> ... where were the lock downs for COVID-1 through COVID-18? I really hope he is just playing to his audience and is not really that daft.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/ted-nugent-wants-know-where-204056985.html


The best part of this, aside from his complete ignorance of what the 19 represents, is that both SARS and MERS were coronaviruses and while they never took hold in the states and therefore we never locked down, internationally lockdowns DID occur, and were thankfully swift and effective enough that community transmission never became broad.


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 9, 2021)

Lol, why does this man even get press anymore? At this point, he exists solely to stoke the so-called "culture wars" by being as purposefully asinine as a chronic negative-attention-seeker could ever hope to be.


----------



## Drew (Apr 9, 2021)

zappatton2 said:


> Lol, why does this man even get press anymore? *At this point, he exists solely to stoke the so-called "culture wars"* by being as purposefully asinine as a chronic negative-attention-seeker could ever hope to be.


I think you just answered your own question.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 9, 2021)

Did anyone read the Tom Morello interview it links to him talking about Ted? Apparently they're friends according to Tom, and Ted says they're blood brothers.
- It gets better... Ted taught Tom all about sex as a youth.
- I would love to hear how their conversations go down in private! 
I guess people of color actually can be freinds with racists. I love Tom for being this kind of person.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 9, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He's an ardent racist, homophobe, and misogynist. Full stop.



Ted Nugent claims he doesn't drink alcohol but then he admits he drinks a little wine. I do believe we can add hypocrite to that list.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 9, 2021)

He only wants to know because he's only interested in things under 19.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 9, 2021)

Personally, I want to know the results of the War of 1 through the War of 1811.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 20, 2021)

Nugent has the virus. #giggle

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/ted-nugent-tests-positive-coronavirus-120944490.html


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 20, 2021)

ah he still refuses to get vaccinated. He'll get it again in at some point.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 20, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> ah he still refuses to get vaccinated. He'll get it again in at some point.



Or just do what trump and other right-wing assholes have done... get the vaccine but not tell anyone... brilliant minds!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 20, 2021)

he would be chickensh*t enough to do that.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 20, 2021)

Turd Nugent is a moron. Always has been. It’s hard to feel sorry for someone who is just so damn stupid.


----------



## Drew (Apr 20, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> he would be chickensh*t enough to do that.


Not true! It takes real courage to go out and get shitfaced and high as hell for a month straight leading up to your your Army physical for draft eligibility, show up smashed to ensure you'll fail, and then brag about that afterwards!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 20, 2021)

hahaha


----------



## StevenC (Apr 21, 2021)

Drew said:


> Not true! It takes real courage to go out and get shitfaced and high as hell for a month straight leading up to your your Army physical for draft eligibility, show up smashed to ensure you'll fail, and then brag about that afterwards!


And he wasn't just shit-faced.


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 21, 2021)

StevenC said:


> And he wasn't just shit-faced.


Well, we have establish the "... for brains" part of the fecal equation.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 21, 2021)

zappatton2 said:


> Well, we have establish the "... for brains" part of the fecal equation.


He’s referencing the fact that Ted soiled himself to avoid the draft. Yes that’s right. Like the 5 year old he acts like, him poop in his pants.


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 21, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> He’s referencing the fact that Ted soiled himself to avoid the draft. Yes that’s right. Like the 5 year old he acts like, him poop in his pants.


What it must be like, to be both brazenly horrible as a person, and also comedy gold.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm kinda conflicted on that one. Given his usual ra-ra-murrica attitude, it is pretty hypocritical of him to dodge the draft (although it's not like that kind of hypocrisy was hard to find among the right during that era, including a certain orange man with bone spurs). However, I can't say I wouldn't do exactly the same thing to avoid fighting in such an unjustified war.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 21, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I'm kinda conflicted on that one. Given his usual ra-ra-murrica attitude, it is pretty hypocritical of him to dodge the draft (although it's not like that kind of hypocrisy was hard to find among the right during that era, including a certain orange man with bone spurs). However, I can't say I wouldn't do exactly the same thing to avoid fighting in such an unjustified war.



Being as murican and pro millitary as can be while shitting your pants to avoid the draft seems good enough of a reason to make fun of someone. Talking up the millitary complex like it's a godsend, only to go through extreme measures to avoid it is hilarious.  

Guys like Muhammad Ali get 100% respect though. Be against war and sticking to your guns.


----------



## mpexus (Apr 21, 2021)

Why do you guys give attention to Stupid people? Let him fall into oblivion were he has been since the past 30 years.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 21, 2021)

Saw him twice with Damn Yankees. Not gonna lie the show kicked ass. I feel like he shot something with a flaming arrow... or is that just something that I feel like he would do and I'm misremembering? Lol


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 21, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Saw him twice with Damn Yankees. Not gonna lie the show kicked ass. I feel like he shot something with a flaming arrow... or is that just something that I feel like he would do and I'm misremembering? Lol



I saw him live at a county fair in Wisconsin. I feel like it might have been my first "big concert" experience in 1994 (I would have been 15), but remember loving it and the Damn Yankee's "cover" in the middle of the show.

But yeah, that arrow thing totally seems like something he'd have done, especially after Fred Bear came out.


----------



## nightflameauto (Apr 22, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> Saw him twice with Damn Yankees. Not gonna lie the show kicked ass. I feel like he shot something with a flaming arrow... or is that just something that I feel like he would do and I'm misremembering? Lol


The flaming arrow has been one of his stage gimmicks for a long time. So, it may or may not have happened at the show you saw him at, depending on the venue, but it's definitely something he does.


----------



## Drew (Apr 22, 2021)

mpexus said:


> Why do you guys give attention to Stupid people? Let him fall into oblivion were he has been since the past 30 years.


Well, unfortunately, he HASN'T been in oblivion for the past 30 years. Otherwise no one would give a shit about one more Covid denier getting Covid. On the bright side, this means we get to watch karma in action a bit.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 3, 2021)

Drew said:


> Not true! It takes real courage to go out and get shitfaced and high as hell for a month straight leading up to your your Army physical for draft eligibility, show up smashed to ensure you'll fail, and then brag about that afterwards!


That is actually smart. I was "lucky enough" to have a disability spaaring me from mandatory military service when it still existed in France but if I hadn't, I'd certainly have tried to find a scheme not to waste one year of my life playing at soldier.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 4, 2021)

Xaios said:


> I'm kinda conflicted on that one. Given his usual ra-ra-murrica attitude, it is pretty hypocritical of him to dodge the draft (although it's not like that kind of hypocrisy was hard to find among the right during that era, including a certain orange man with bone spurs). However, I can't say I wouldn't do exactly the same thing to avoid fighting in such an unjustified war.



It’s pretty consistent with the Trump republicans. They are unwilling to commit to what they say. These morons who stormed the capital, and are now too afraid of copping to the original reasons are a prime example. I don’t think any of them would enlist if they had a choice, would “die to help the economy” or any of the other bullshit they prattle on about. I mean, Trumps own kids talk about how Americans should have to work for their jobs, and not ride their parents coattails. They just don’t see the hypocrisy.


----------



## Drew (Jun 15, 2021)

Andromalia said:


> That is actually smart. I was "lucky enough" to have a disability spaaring me from mandatory military service when it still existed in France but if I hadn't, I'd certainly have tried to find a scheme not to waste one year of my life playing at soldier.


I think you have to take this in the context of American, and not French, politics, though. 

For one, serving in the French army means trying not to die while waiving a white flag and waiting for 'Murica to show up and bail you all out. Fuck yeah! 

(I kid, I kid)

Second... The Vietnam war was a VERY politically divisive period in American culture, with the liberal beatnick druggie hippies broadly opposed to the war effort, and good, red-blooded, patriotic, God-fearing Americans being for it. The culture wars as we know them today basically started with Nixon's "Silent Majority" and while today the Vietnam War is - rightly - seen as a much more convoluted conflict (and, ironically, yet another time we came in to bail out the French ), with "right" and "wrong" being murky, being against the war effort and dodging the draft was a pretty radical statement back then. 

Now, remember how even as recently as about 20 years ago, John Kerry's campaign was arguably derailed by the "Swift Boats for Truth" cmpaign to criticize his patriotism for _serving in the war_ and then coming home and speaking out against it and, I believe allegedly but this could have been confirmed, throwing his medals back over the White House lawn wall to return them in protest of what Kerry saw as an unjust war. You could serve, heroically, and still get in hot water for merely saying you thought getting involved in the first place trying to "stop the spread of communism" was wrong. That campaign brought us another four years of W. 

So, against that backdrop, it's _mindbending_ that a prominent and vocal conservative can openly brag about dodging the draft by showing up at his physical smashed, drooling on himself, and literally shitting his pants. It's not smart. It's insane.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 15, 2021)

silverhawk said:


> And you know this how?



Fair enough. That reply was speculative on my part. After my post, I later saw that while in Florida he had mentioned getting the vaccine.


----------



## ElRay (Jun 16, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> Ted Nugent claims he doesn't drink alcohol but then he admits he drinks a little wine. I do believe we can add hypocrite to that list.


It's OK. It's the Blood of Jebus by the time he actually drinks it.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 17, 2021)

I saw him New Year's Eve 1999-2000 in Detroit. He rode out on the stage on an American Bison and shot an arrow into a guitar. I'm betting someone out there in the youtube-o-sphere must have taken video of it, but it was 1999, so they might not have made decent enough cameras back then.

When he was sick back a little over a month ago, Nugent said "I have never been so scared in my life." Then, Tedly was saying that he "knocked the shit out of covid." Now he's denying he ever made any of those statements or the ones about covid being a hoax, which were all documented.


----------



## BlackSG91 (Aug 3, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> Ted Nugent claims he doesn't drink alcohol but then he admits he drinks a little wine. I do believe we can add hypocrite to that list.



Ted also likes his whiskey just like he does with his women...,12 years old and mixed with Coke.



;>)/


----------



## Drew (Aug 3, 2021)

BlackSG91 said:


> Ted also likes his whiskey just like he does with his women...,12 years old and mixed with Coke.
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Things I learned - the Nuge' drinks shitty whiskey.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 3, 2021)

He definitely did the "shoot the guitar with an arrow" thing for years after "The Great White Buffalo" became a thing at shows. I saw it a couple of times.


----------

